# darstellungsproblem in freehand



## mirscho (23. Oktober 2002)

Halli Hallo!

so ich hoffe mal das ganze Forum kann mich unterstützen bei flg. Problem.

In Freehand hat man doch verschiedene Ansichtsmöglichkeiten. 
Vorschau, Schnellmodus und Anti Alias Modus von Flash.

Erzeuge ich nun eine beliebige Figur mit einer gestrichelten Linie, so wird diese nur in den ersten beiden Ansichtsmodi angezeigt, aber unlogischerweise nicht im Anti Alias Modi.

Kann mir das einer erklären?

thx4hlp


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2002)

Dieses Verhalten ist weder ein Phänomen, noch ein Fehler, sondern TOTAL NORMAL...

Im Antialias Mode werden gepunktete, gestrichelte Linien nicht, bzw. Voll ausgefüllt angezeigt!


----------



## mirscho (23. Oktober 2002)

na sowas dummes... danke!


----------

